# My Almost Finished Raccoon Cage



## carpetman (Dec 24, 2008)

Put a thread on here nearly a year ago talking about the new cage I was building for Rockstar, and it is now almost just about finished so thought I would throw up a few pics, Only got the indoor areas to tile, then the locks and alarms to fit now and he can move in for good!

In the photos he is hunting for small chunks of boiled eggs hidden around the cage!


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

That is a fantastic enclosure :2thumb:


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Love it! Bet Rockstar does too!!


----------



## carpetman (Dec 24, 2008)

That he does!


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Looks brilliant, well done :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Fantastic!! It's looking great!


----------



## carpetman (Dec 24, 2008)

Cheers Guys, read the post about keeping raccoons that ended up as six pages back in March, so thought I would show off how I keep mine!


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

That is an awsome enclosure!! How old is rockstar?


----------



## carpetman (Dec 24, 2008)

Rockstar (or Rocky, he answers to both) is just over three now, although I have only had him for the last year!


----------



## NinaDee (Apr 14, 2010)

That looks amazing!!!.. My lil terror (raccoon) could do with something like that lol.


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Looks great


----------



## MarcusF (May 9, 2010)

Cool :2thumb:

Never even knew people kept Racoons. What are they like to live with? Thats not coming from an 'I want' point of view, just interested.

: victory:


----------



## carpetman (Dec 24, 2008)

They are the coolest pet in the world, kinda like a cat with attitude, teeth and brains!


----------



## MarcusF (May 9, 2010)

carpetman said:


> They are the coolest pet in the world, kinda like a cat with attitude, teeth and brains!


So do they roam around your house and are litter trained etc? Thats proper cool :2thumb:


----------



## carpetman (Dec 24, 2008)

roam around the house supervised, lives in his cage mostly, and super litter trained, if he kicks over his litter tray he will hold it in until you refill it


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

aww bless gorgeous and lovely enclosure.
Dont they need like an enclosed sleeping box or ?


----------



## carpetman (Dec 24, 2008)

There is a cat flap in the wall under the ladder leading into the shed, where there is an insulated, tiled, underfloor heated, completely dark sleeping box (obviously the heating is not on now) about a 52 x 18 x 24 inches, but he prefers to sleep outside on the log at the moment


----------

